# It's raining here!!!



## PHRAG (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, so some of you are probably used to rain (or tired of it), but I live in the desert. I haven't seen real rain in six months. I kid you not. 

Wow, I love it. :smitten:


----------



## bwester (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm that way with snow. When I lived in north Georgia I saw it a few times, but here in south Georgia, the only snow we have is the cotton everywhere when they harvest


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2006)

I entered the house tonight under a deluge and though "damn, I don't have enough plants anymore to make a DENT in the amount of water spilling from my rain barrell!"


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Take some of our rain here in the northeast. It's been raining so much in the past couple of weeks!


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

It FINALLY STOPPEd raining here! Yay, I was so happy to see the sun out today. I finally got a chance to work outside and clean up. Also repotted a bunch of plants. 

Supposed to have sun for the weekend too... YAY!


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Not here. 
We're under another flood watch again. Wah!


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

lienluu said:


> It FINALLY STOPPEd raining here! Yay, I was so happy to see the sun out today. I finally got a chance to work outside and clean up. Also repotted a bunch of plants.
> 
> Supposed to have sun for the weekend too... YAY!




Not here I just blacked for like 10 minutes about over a half hour ago.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 10, 2006)

Was it really windy there? About 10pm, the wind just picked up and gushed around like mad. It blew a bunch of plants over and blew the shade cloth off my greenhouse!


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah its pretty windy here to the trees are all swooshing around. I tried putting a plant where I normally put plants in a west window where I put some plants I have to light and the pot blew right over glad it was plastic.


----------

